# Put a serpentine belt on the Logan



## mrbreezeet1 (Apr 28, 2013)

I got sick of this lathe always throwing the belt if you tried to make a bit of a heavy(er) cut. 
I got a belt at wheeling rubber, with the clip in it, no better than my old belt. 
Always slipping if you try to take a decent cut. Actually throwing the belt off. 

I see Logan sells one that is some kind of rubber, endless loop, the other  one, I don't know, I thought it was the same material I got at wheeling  rubber.
Everyone raves about the serpentine belt, so I thought I'd try it. 
Some are even lacing or gluing the serp. belt. 
I  got it all back together. I had just got back from the parts store, was going to stop for the night, but I went back down. 
Had a little trouble with the jack shaft, ended up taking it off, so I could work on it on the bench. 
I did not try to cut any metal yet, just ran it a little.
Pulling the spindle was not all that bad. 
I didn't know if I wanted to possibly open a can of worms. 
But it went pretty well. 
I will have to put my other gears back on, it's still set up[ for 24 TPI, too fast to cut I think.
When I made this bearing retainer nut for the Delta sander.


----------



## Terrywerm (Apr 28, 2013)

Nice job on the retainer nut!  

I have a serpentine belt on my Logan 210, and it works great. I do miss the tick - tick - tick of the metal lace, but that's okay I guess.


----------



## mrbreezeet1 (Apr 29, 2013)

someone on another group said my belt was getting thrown because it was loose or mis aligned. 
I don't know. I thought it was just the belt. 
Cause it would not throw it till I took a heavy(er) cut. 
Oh well, the serp belt is on there now, and not giving me trouble. 
The old belt was getting thrown off with .015 DOC (.030 off diameter) 
Now I can take .030 DOC (.060 off diameter no problem)

I am trying to run the serp belt as loose as I can. 
I had to tighten it a little, if I tighten too much, I get a slight knocking noise from the counter shaft. 
I was getting a resonance/noise/ from the motor and/or V to Flat belt, but loosening the belt a bit stopped it. 
It chrips a bit on start up now, I will have to keep an eye/ear on it. 
all and all I am happy with the new belt.


----------

